# Purple Up?



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone here use this stuff, called "Purple Up", to help coralline algae growth?
Does it help Liver Rock as well or should I stick with my Reef Energizer ?
Rob.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I used it once I use a 64 oz bottle and I say no difference. I here that the Ionic 2 part suppliment works best for that.

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

If you use a 2 part like B-Ionic. You will get better results then useing purple up.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll try and gets some B-Ionic, thats the Product name?
Rob.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Purple up is horse hockey. It's the dust left over when Caribsea packages all that aragonite sand. It is impossible to have a single supplement provide a buffer, ALK, and CA in one package. It would react like cement and create aragonite sand precipitating out of suspension.


----------

